# Cozumel Trip Report



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

Got down to Cozumel Mexico this weekend on a quick cruise out of Mobile. Dove with Aldora Divers out of San Miguel, Cozumel. 



Cozumel has a ridiculous amount of dive operators - maybe 50+ shops. I dove with Aldora Divers. Aldora uses a pretty solid business model to avoid the crowds and give divers really long bottom times. They break divers into small groups of 6-8 people max, put you in one of several 22ft. front console runabouts (w/ twin 115's), and zip you out to the dive site before any of the large cattle boats get there. You drop on the site 1st before anyone else can get there, make a 60+ minute drift dive using Steel HP120's only with DIN connections and everyone is issued a dive computer if you do not have one. Then you go to a random beach resort in Cozumel, eat an early lunch, make a 2 hour surface interval, then hop back on the boat for a 60+ minute drift dive. Everyone speaks pretty good English and can understand you, and it is not more expensive than any other scuba operator there.



Unfortunately, as I came in later on a cruise ship, I only made the 2nd dive, but it was awesome. We dove Santa Rosa Wall, which is a wall reef ranging in depth from 30' to 110'. It's approximately 3/4 of a mile offshore (little different than going to the O), and it's about 12 miles south of the downtown of San Miguel. Currents were about 2 knots at depth the whole time, and viz was well over 80 ft. in beautiful turquoise-blue water. Air temp was about 75-80 and the water was a delightful 78 degrees. The pictures of what we saw tell the story better:



Enjoy!

-WM

Fly Navy, Dive Pensacola, Go VOLS!!

:usaflag


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Got to dive there about 2 years ago. Great easy diving. Jealous you got to see some spotted eagle rays. Cool stuff.


----------



## SnappaSlappa (Mar 8, 2010)

Good diving there. You can spearfish on the north end of the island. You can do it on scuba if you know someone. If not, there is a guy named Leo there that will take you freediving to shoot. He runs a good operation. Spearfishingtoday.com


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

nice - yeh, there were several moments where I was wondering where my gun was??!! i wish i could've brought it, although walking through the cruise terminal with my Ocean Rhino 48" probably would've freaked some folks out...



here's the pics reposted: (thanks Josh!!)


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

We snorkeled right behind Hotel Cozumel a couple years back and saw some of the same species.

The water clarity was unbelievable, and there was (what looked like) an old WWII P.T. boat moored just offshore back towards the ship.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

We snorkeled right behind Hotel Cozumel a couple years back and saw some of the same species.

The water clarity was unbelievable, and there was (what looked like) an old WWII P.T. boat moored just offshore back towards the ship.


----------

